
Show HN: Sensible Ads Beta – a modern, privacy-conscious ad platform - thefilmore
https://sensible-ads.com/
======
arkitaip
This isn't the type of product - highly mature, fairly complex market with
tons of privacy issues - for which you slap together a MVP for and fish for
feedback. I mean, the privacy page is just this sentence: "When you visit our
site, your IP Address is logged for 10 days for security purposes and is not
shared with anyone."

